

Gizmodo Really Likes Patent Trolls - lotusleaf1987
http://gizmodo.com/5621899/why-we-need-more-inventions-lots-more-inventions
Really not understanding why the author is giving so much free publicity to a well known patent troll. See here: http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20100217/1853298215.shtml
======
lotusleaf1987
Here are three more very recent articles promoting IV:
<http://gizmodo.com/5621869/why-ideas-are-expensive>
[http://gizmodo.com/5621679/how-intellectual-ventures-
wants-t...](http://gizmodo.com/5621679/how-intellectual-ventures-wants-to-
reinvent-invention) <http://gizmodo.com/5621607/iv-gallery/gallery/>

I am at a loss why this would be something Gizmodo would fall for and
publicize. Didn't they do a google search?

~~~
yanw
Aren't they Gawker's? fact checking was never a priority there.

~~~
lotusleaf1987
True but damn, why so many articles in such a short period of time by the same
author. It makes me very skeptical of anything else they put out.

